# Gabriel



## epul (Oct 11, 2011)

A gabriel pigeon


----------



## HeavyDlofts (May 23, 2012)

Where is this breed from?


----------



## epul (Oct 11, 2011)

They are a rare breed created by a man name chet johnston took him over 40 years to finish this breed thats all I know on them


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

nice looking bird


----------

